# small CRL at 6.2 weeks- very concerned



## Ann13

Hi

I had a scan last Wednesday 20th April. I was 6 weeks 2 days pregnant after IVF. However the sonographer said that the embryo only measured 2.3 mm which she said she would expect at 5 and a half weeks, so 5-6 days behind. There was a heartbeat though. She arranged a scan there for 3 weeks time, but originally was going to wait till 12 weeks until I pushed her for having it earlier. I organised a private scan for saturday 30th April as I felt I could not even wait 3 weeks.  I had some brown spotting on thursday night. I am trying to be positive, but I miscarried after IVF at 8 weeks 2 years ago so it is hard. I don't know how serious this is or is not, but reading similar stories on the forum, it seems that most often small size in early scans led to later miscarriage. I would be grateful for any thoughts you or anyone might have on all of this.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,
I don't deal with early pregnancy as a midwife, but I know that I was always told that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks, your risk of miscarriage goes down from 40% to 4%, so its reassuring that you have seen that. It's really just a matter of waiting for the scan on the 30th and going from there.
Let me know how you get in,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Ann13

Thanks very much.
I will let you know how I get on Saturday.


----------



## Ann13

Hi EmilyCaitlin

I wanted to let you know that I had the scan saturday. Sadly it showed that there was no heartbeat and the baby had not grown much.I will be going into the local hospital at the weekend for a medically managed miscarriage.

Thanks

Ann


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,
I'm so sorry hun 
I am thinking of you and hope all goes as well as it can at the weekend,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

